# Let's define "debatable."



## TylerStewart (Feb 18, 2010)

How come in a forum called "debatable topics," every time there's a disagreement, people suggest that an all out tortoise nerd war is going on, threads should be locked, people given warnings? How about everyone get a little thicker skin, back up their opinions or arguments with _fact_, and stop whining so much? Is this too much to ask? I don't need warnings from mods every time I say something is incorrect in a debatable topics section. 

I don't think personal attacks are appropriate, but pointing out how incorrect something someone said was is _not_ a personal attack. It's a friggin "debatable topics" section. Let's "debate" without crying and complaining. If some people can't handle a civil debate, don't come into the debate forum.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 18, 2010)

I usually don't enter debates simply becaue I suck at debating haaha. 
People shouldn't reply to something they dont like. Don't take things to heart, especially when dealing with people you don't even know


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know what you are specifically referring to, but I generally agree.


----------



## fifthdawn (Feb 18, 2010)

People tend to miss the idea of what debate is I guess. Some people still see it as, sharing each others opinion and moving along. A debate will always or should have an argument and premises to support that argument.. If any of the premises is not sound, it is up for attack, hence debatable. Then the other person should have a chance to rebuttal the counter argument.

I personally love debates. It shows how strong or weak your beliefs and values really are. If people can catch flaws in your argument and you cant refute it and get emotional, then you should question the validity of your own values and beliefs.


----------



## chadk (Feb 18, 2010)

fifthdawn said:


> If people can catch flaws in your argument and you cant refute it and get emotional, then you should question the validity of your own values and beliefs.



Or at least question your ability to debate


----------



## jblayza (Feb 18, 2010)

Mods, Tyler said my skin is thin. lol. Some people don't like to be told they are wrong, thats all. Those are the ones that should stay out of a "debate".


----------



## fifthdawn (Feb 18, 2010)

lol true. Certain ideas are pretty hard to put into words.


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2010)

What is lol? Laugh out loud? Lots of luck?


----------



## fifthdawn (Feb 18, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> What is lol? Laugh out loud? Lots of luck?



Laugh out loud. But nowadays noone really laughs out loud when they type it. It just adds flavor I guess. I think alot of people add it to show tone. Since text are pretty ambigous at times, it lets readers know whether ur serious or joking.


----------



## chadk (Feb 18, 2010)

It can also be used as way to show sarcasm... 

"you are so smart - lol"


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 18, 2010)

chadk said:


> It can also be used as way to show sarcasm...
> 
> "you are so smart - lol"



THAT, my friends, was a personal attack. The mods should get on this guy immediately.... (LOL)

Debates are good healthy fun. There's not a thing that could be said to me or about me that would prompt me to have a mod "speak to someone," or cause me to lose 3 seconds of sleep. It's a friggin internet forum. People talk a lot in internet forums - good and bad, smart and stupid. Take what you can get from it and ignore the rest. Lots of good information comes out in debates, and lots of people lose all credibility in debates also. 

For those of you unsure about your debating abilities, it's all about knowing your subject matter, and leaving your emotions at home with your unspecified-sex family members.


----------



## chadk (Feb 18, 2010)

Hang on there!!!! Are you saying that I have family members who could have gender identity issues????


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 18, 2010)

chadk said:


> Hang on there!!!! Are you saying that I have family members who could have gender identity issues????



This time, I had to "unspecify" the sex, since last time, picking a sex made me a sexist.


----------



## chadk (Feb 18, 2010)

So you are admitting you were wrong


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 18, 2010)

chadk said:


> So you are admitting you were wrong



The _last_ thing I would do about that situation is admit that I was ever wrong.


----------



## jblayza (Feb 18, 2010)

chadk said:


> Hang on there!!!! Are you saying that I have family members who could have gender identity issues????




You forgot the "lol", lol


----------



## Defiant (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know the peticular situation that this is about. But I will say that many times people take things out of context and lose sight of what the topic is about. "Most" people tend to stick a on meaningless comment or common phrase and use it to blow things out of proportion. And almost anytime a debate happens and any comment is made about the opposite sex, it tends to come out that if it was a man that said it we are being chauvinistic about that peticular situation. In my opinion we are always wrong even when we are right. But then you ask yourself, if you would rather be right or be happy. I have been in quite a few "Debates" where that is the most common conclusion. Even though my involvement was not to be portrayed as such. It's a losing battle if you ask me. I figure no matter what you do in life right or wrong, someone will have a problem with it. Thats my 25 cents


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> For those of you unsure about your debating abilities, it's all about knowing your subject matter, and leaving your emotions at home with your unspecified-sex family members.



Now that really DID make me LOL!



Defiant said:


> Thats my 25 cents



Wow~inflation!! It used to be 2 cents!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 18, 2010)

emysemys said:


> TylerStewart said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you unsure about your debating abilities, it's all about knowing your subject matter, and leaving your emotions at home with your unspecified-sex family members.
> ...





Thank Obama for that .....LOL


----------



## jackrat (Feb 18, 2010)

DON'T MAKE ME PULL OVER!


----------



## chadk (Feb 18, 2010)

Defiant said:


> I don't know the peticular situation that this is about. But I will say that many times people take things out of context and lose sight of what the topic is about. "Most" people tend to stick a on meaningless comment or common phrase and use it to blow things out of proportion. And almost anytime a debate happens and any comment is made about the opposite sex, it tends to come out that if it was a man that said it we are being chauvinistic about that peticular situation. In my opinion we are always wrong even when we are right. But then you ask yourself, if you would rather be right or be happy. I have been in quite a few "Debates" where that is the most common conclusion. Even though my involvement was not to be portrayed as such. It's a losing battle if you ask me. I figure no matter what you do in life right or wrong, someone will have a problem with it. Thats my 25 cents



I have a big problem with this.... In fact, I think PETA sucks. And I am both right AND happy. In fact, I'm happy I'm right. And being right makes me happy. I just try to help others be as happy as me when they realize I'm right. As soon as they realize that I'm right, they are right, and everyone is happy, even the ladies. How can that be so wrong?  Make sense??


----------



## terracolson (Feb 18, 2010)

Ã¢â‚¬Å“What we have to do... is to find a way to celebrate our diversity and debate our differences without fracturing our communities.Ã¢â‚¬Â

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2010)

chadk said:


> I have a big problem with this.... In fact, I think PETA sucks. And I am both right AND happy. In fact, I'm happy I'm right. And being right makes me happy. I just try to help others be as happy as me when they realize I'm right. As soon as they realize that I'm right, they are right, and everyone is happy, even the ladies. How can that be so wrong?  Make sense??



I think what you're saying is that your happy, right?


----------



## chadk (Feb 18, 2010)

emysemys said:


> chadk said:
> 
> 
> > I have a big problem with this.... In fact, I think PETA sucks. And I am both right AND happy. In fact, I'm happy I'm right. And being right makes me happy. I just try to help others be as happy as me when they realize I'm right. As soon as they realize that I'm right, they are right, and everyone is happy, even the ladies. How can that be so wrong?  Make sense??
> ...



No. That I'm always right. But my wife says that's debatable....

What was this topic about again?


----------



## Candy (Feb 18, 2010)

For Chad and Tyler: I saw this t-shirt once and I've decided to buy one for each of your wives, it says......

IF A MAN SPEAKS AND THERE'S NO WOMAN THERE TO HEAR HIM, IS HE STILL WRONG? 

For some reason after reading this thread and these posts of yours this is reminding me so much of both of you.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 19, 2010)

Webster defines debatable as and I qoute " DMMJ is always right so there is no debate" sorry straight from the horse's mouth guys and girls.


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 19, 2010)

Candy said:


> For Chad and Tyler: I saw this t-shirt once and I've decided to buy one for each of your wives, it says......
> 
> IF A MAN SPEAKS AND THERE'S NO WOMAN THERE TO HEAR HIM, IS HE STILL WRONG?
> 
> For some reason after reading this thread and these posts of yours this is reminding me so much of both of you.



Isn't that the truth? We just found out she's pregnant again, so you better "up" it a size.


----------



## stells (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations Tyler


----------



## -EJ (Feb 19, 2010)

I think it's debatable as to exactly what is a debatable topic and if said debatable topic should be debated on a debatable topic forum considering it is so debatable... I guess it is debatable. 

Boy/Girl(PC and all...)...Talk about running out of material.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally! Ed has said something that I understand!


----------



## Candy (Feb 19, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > For Chad and Tyler: I saw this t-shirt once and I've decided to buy one for each of your wives, it says......
> ...




CONGRATULATIONS you busy, busy people. Wow didn't you guys just have a baby like 8 months ago? She is going to be a very busy mommy and you a very busy Daddy. I'm happy for both of you and brother and sister too.  Tell your wife I said congratulations too.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats Tyler!!


----------

